# my hedgehog keep moving circle on her cage...



## edchidna (Oct 8, 2011)

hi all.. hedgehog lovers... 

i've adopted albino hedgehog... she is about 7 month old... she just finished breastfeeding almost 4 weeks ago...
the problem is.. at the night she keep running circle at her cage... at first i thought that was ok...
but recently make me worry... does that would be problems for the hedgie?

what can i do to make her stop running on circle on her cage?

please i need help... >.<


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

Does she have a wheel? If not, she needs one. Otherwise, she's probably just getting exercise. Hedgehogs are nocturnal, so she'll be most active at night. Make sure she has enough room to get adequate exercise.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

As Jackie stated she needs a wheel to exercise, it gives her something to do in that ole boring cage.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Yup as everyone said a wheel is important. Does she have any other toys too? Cat balls with no holes and toilet paper tubes cut down the middle are great things to amuse a bored hog x3 

My only thing is 7 months old and just finished breast feeding only 4 weeks ago? Huh?


----------



## edchidna (Oct 8, 2011)

ok then.... thx for all of yours advice...


----------



## Jerbear305 (Dec 17, 2013)

*Hedgie-go-round*

My hedgehog also runs in circles almost like he's chasing his little tail all during the day and at night he runs on his wheel till I turn on the lights then he goes back to the running in circles thing he's eating fine and drinking fine but I don't think he has slept in like 2days


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Have you checked him over to see if anything's bothering him? Does he tilt his head at all or does he seem to have any trouble walking or running straight?

Also, this thread is over two years old, so in the future it'd be best to start a new thread to ask your question.  It gets confusing when old threads are brought back up with a new question on them.


----------

